# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  format de fichier crw

## yan

Bonjour,
es que quelqu'un connat un code ou une lib qui lit les fichier crw??
Je n'ai rien trouv de bien sur google  ::cry::

----------


## progfou

Salut:
http://filext.com/file-extension/CRW

----------


## yan

Salut



> Salut:
> http://filext.com/file-extension/CRW


ce sont des images raw canon

----------


## paradize3

Hello,

Tu trouveras peut-etre ton bonheur ici:
http://www.cybercom.net/%7Edcoffin/dcraw/


Salutations,

Gregoire

----------


## progfou

Si tu lis bien tout, tu remarques que dans mon lien, il y a des "associated links" avec, entre autres, xnview.

----------


## yan

> Si tu lis bien tout, tu remarques que dans mon lien, il y a des "associated links" avec, entre autres, xnview.


C'est un viewer. Mon problme et de savoir comment les lire pour les traiter.
J'ai russi  compiler un code qui est ici :
http://www.cybercom.net/%7Edcoffin/dcraw/ (mme si je l'avais trouv,merci paradize3  ::king:: ).

a Fonction   ::king::  ::king:: . 
Maintenant faut que je regarde en profondeur ce code. Dommage que ce soit le seul code que j'ai pu trouv sur le net qui lit du raw canon (qui n'est pas vraiment canon mais c'est une autre histoire  ::aie:: )

Si quelqu'un connait un autre code? ouLib?

----------


## pseudocode

http://www.google.com/codesearch?q=CRW+raw+canon

----------


## yan

> http://www.google.com/codesearch?q=CRW+raw+canon


codesearch ?? ca as l'air comme truc

----------


## yan

Bonjour,
devant traiter les donnes brut d'un appareil photos.
Je voulais savoir si vous auriez quelque papiers ou conseil  pour dbruiter ce genre d'image(16bit *3 par pixel) et pour passer vers des images RGB visualisable(8bit*3 par pixel).
Sachant que cette transformation doit plutt tre de type linaire (donc pas trop de tone mapping).
Merci

----------


## pseudocode

> Je voulais savoir si vous auriez quelque papiers ou conseil  pour dbruiter ce genre d'image(16bit *3 par pixel) et pour passer vers des images RGB visualisable(8bit*3 par pixel).


Les techniques de dbruitage (?) ne dpendent pas de la reprsentation des donnes => filtrage local, global, lineaire ou non...

pour les changements d'espace de couleur... en lineaire... hum. A part egaliser puis diviser par 2, je ne vois pas trop.

----------


## yan

> Les techniques de dbruitage (?) ne dpendent pas de la reprsentation des donnes => filtrage local, global, lineaire ou non...
> 
> pour les changements d'espace de couleur... en lineaire... hum. A part egaliser puis diviser par 2, je ne vois pas trop.


Moi non plus en faite  ::aie:: 
merci de ta reponse. Je vais essayer, et voir ou sont mes problme.

Es que tu connait des methodes de dbruitage de capteur CCD?

----------


## pseudocode

> Es que tu connait des methodes de dbruitage de capteur CCD?


Oh c'est pas ca qui manque ! 

Ca depend du type de bruit et du temps de calcul dont tu disposes. Ca peut aller du simple filtrage local a la reconstruction totale de l'image.

----------


## yan

> Oh c'est pas ca qui manque ! 
> 
> Ca depend du type de bruit et du temps de calcul dont tu disposes. Ca peut aller du simple filtrage local a la reconstruction totale de l'image.


J'imagine. Mais je me demandais s'il y avait de meilleur filtre que gausienne, median et compagnie.

De ce que j'ai vue aujourd'hui, se serait plustt chromatique (ccd d'apareil milieu-debut de gamme).
Pour le temps, ce serait plutt le plus rapide pour le meilleur rsultat.

Plusieurs fois dans le forum j'ai lu  "reconstruction totale de l'image", mais je ne comprend ce que vous voulez dire. C'est au sens littrale? Si c'est ca es que tu aurai un ou deux papier dessus?

merci

----------


## pseudocode

> J'imagine. Mais je me demandais s'il y avait de meilleur filtre que gausienne, median et compagnie.
> 
> De ce que j'ai vue aujourd'hui, se serait plustt chromatique (ccd d'apareil milieu-debut de gamme).
> Pour le temps, ce serait plutt le plus rapide pour le meilleur rsultat.


oui c'est une bonne methode pour le bruit "chromatique" gnr par les CCD.




> Plusieurs fois dans le forum j'ai lu  "reconstruction totale de l'image", mais je ne comprend ce que vous voulez dire. C'est au sens littrale ?


Non ce n'est pas au sens littral. Ca signifie qu'on va analyser "globalement" l'image (par exemple une segmentation) et qu'on va crer un modele de l'image (par exemple affine par region). Ensuite on cre une nouvelle image, contrainte par le modle, en minimisant l'erreur entre la nouvelle image et l'image d'origine.

Il y a des exemples adapts au CCD, comme par exemple ce document.

----------


## yan

> oui c'est une bonne methode pour le bruit "chromatique" gnr par les CCD.
> 
> 
> 
> Non ce n'est pas au sens littral. Ca signifie qu'on va analyser "globalement" l'image (par exemple une segmentation) et qu'on va crer un modele de l'image (par exemple affine par region). Ensuite on cre une nouvelle image, contrainte par le modle, en minimisant l'erreur entre la nouvelle image et l'image d'origine.
> 
> Il y a des exemples adapts au CCD, comme par exemple ce document.


merci beaucoup. je vais essayer cela demain

----------


## pseudocode

> merci beaucoup. je vais essayer cela demain


prvois un peu de temps devant toi...  ::P:

----------


## yan

> prvois un peu de temps devant toi...


Enfin je voulais dire, que je vais regarder ca comme il faut.
Merci
Sinon, une question pour le filtre median sur du RGB.
Il faut mieux faire un median sur chaque composante ou choisir les pixels en fonction de leur luminances, ou un truc dans ce genre?

----------


## pseudocode

> Sinon, une question pour le filtre median sur du RGB.Il faut mieux faire un median sur chaque composante ou choisir les pixels en fonction de leur luminances, ou un truc dans ce genre?


Ca depend du type de bruit. Le filtre median supprime les "outsiders", c-a-d les valeurs qui parraissent aberantes par rapport au voisinage. 

Si tu as un bruit independant sur chaque canal RGB, tu peux sans probleme faire un median sur chaque canal. 

Par contre si ton bruit est corrl sur les 3 canaux, il vaut mieux passer dans HSL et faire un flou gaussien sur H et S et un median sur L. C'est un exemple, hein, ca dpend bien sur de ton image.

----------


## yan

> Ca depend du type de bruit. Le filtre median supprime les "outsiders", c-a-d les valeurs qui parraissent aberantes par rapport au voisinage. 
> 
> Si tu as un bruit independant sur chaque canal RGB, tu peux sans probleme faire un median sur chaque canal. 
> 
> Par contre si ton bruit est corrl sur les 3 canaux, il vaut mieux passer dans HSL et faire un flou gaussien sur H et S et un median sur L. C'est un exemple, hein, ca dpend bien sur de ton image.


J'avais dja essayer le HSL sous tes conseil, mais le retour vers rgb tait instable  ::cry:: ..
J'ai uiliser  la conversion qui est la :
http://www.easyrgb.com/math.php?MATH=M18

----------


## pseudocode

instable ??  :8O:   Que veux-tu dire par la ?

----------


## yan

> instable ??   Que veux-tu dire par la ?


Des saut de couleur (blanc au noire) du  H et S...
 Mais c'est peut etre le code que j'ai pris qui n'est pas adapt

----------


## pseudocode

> Des saut de couleur (blanc au noire) du  H et S...


 :8O:  !?? Y'a comme un soucis. 

La derniere fois que quelqu'un a eu ce genre de problme c'etait du  l'utilisation d'entierq (int) au lieu de rels (float/double) dans l'algorithme...  ::roll::

----------


## yan

> !?? Y'a comme un soucis. 
> 
> La derniere fois que quelqu'un a eu ce genre de problme c'etait du  l'utilisation d'entierq (int) au lieu de rels (float/double) dans l'algorithme...


J'tait bien en float...
Ben si c'est pas normale, je reessayerai alors. 
Merci des conseil

----------


## yan

Pour ceux qui veule faire du raw :
http://www.cybercom.net/%7Edcoffin/dcraw/ 
 ::king::  ::king:: 

marci des reponses

*[EDIT]
 tien mon millime messages... snif*

----------

